# Urheberrechtlich geschützte Music in YouTube Videos erlaubt ?



## roadgecko (20. Februar 2009)

*Urheberrechtlich geschützte Music in YouTube Videos erlaubt ?*

Ich habe seit heute folgende Meldung in meinem YouTube video



> *Dein Video, enthält möglicherweise Content aus dem Bereich Audio aus Freeloader (Spencer Hill Remix) von Dave Darell, deren Eigentümer oder Lizenzgeber Zooland_Music ist.*



Das ist soweit ja auch richtig. Aber ist es nun erlaubt, wenn ich zu meinem EIGENEN Video, Musik hinzufüge die Urheberrechtlich geschützt ist ?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das dies erlaubt ist.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe


----------



## kwku (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Urheberrechtlich geschützte Music in YouTube Videos erlaubt ?*

Wenn Musik urheberrechtlich geschützt ist, darf man sie afaik auch nicht weiterverwenden!


----------



## roadgecko (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Urheberrechtlich geschützte Music in YouTube Videos erlaubt ?*

ok


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Urheberrechtlich geschützte Music in YouTube Videos erlaubt ?*

speziell bei youtube is unterschiedlich geregelt,, denn youtube zahlt vond en werbeeinahmen einen großen teil an die musik/filmbranche. es kann aber trotzdem passieren, dass das video entfernt wird, denn nicht alle labels/musiker machen da mit. es ist aber speziell bei youtube nicht pauschal verboten. 

allgemein aber darfst du NICHTS öffentlich verwenden, woran du keine rechte hast. du darfst auch zB auf deiner website oder auch bei ebay nicht einfach fremde fotos, bilder, musik, texte, videos usw. benutzen, auch wenn du davon nur einen teil benutzt und mit was eigenem "mischst" oder so. außer natürlich, die urheber geben die dinge bewußt frei, zB wenn eine gamesfirma bilder für die "presse" bereitstellt, damit die nen artikel über das spiel schreiben.


wo erscheint der text denn? als comment? oder anstelle des videos?


----------



## roadgecko (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Urheberrechtlich geschützte Music in YouTube Videos erlaubt ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> speziell bei youtube is unterschiedlich geregelt,, denn youtube zahlt vond en werbeeinahmen einen großen teil an die musik/filmbranche. es kann aber trotzdem passieren, dass das video entfernt wird, denn nicht alle labels/musiker machen da mit. es ist aber speziell bei youtube nicht pauschal verboten.
> 
> allgemein aber darfst du NICHTS öffentlich verwenden, woran du keine rechte hast. du darfst auch zB auf deiner website oder auch bei ebay nicht einfach fremde fotos, bilder, musik, texte, videos usw. benutzen, auch wenn du davon nur einen teil benutzt und mit was eigenem "mischst" oder so. außer natürlich, die urheber geben die dinge bewußt frei, zB wenn eine gamesfirma bilder für die "presse" bereitstellt, damit die nen artikel über das spiel schreiben.
> 
> ...



Unter dem Video bei "Meine Videos" war nen Link zum anklicken. Dann kahm der text. Den genauen Namen weis ich nicht mehr.


----------

